# How to become an EMT/Paramedic in NYC



## bwg (May 2, 2011)

I am currently signed up for EMT classes. I might be moving to New York after I complete my EMT course. I was wondering if any of you you out there can fill me on how to get into EMT work in NYC. I haven't had much luck with research online. Do you apply directly to the FDNY or do you have to go through specific FDNY EMT training? How does their EMS system differ from that of Los Angeles (my current residence) Any help is greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## bwg (May 2, 2011)

*aspiring NYC emt/paramedic*

I am currently signed up for EMT classes. I might be moving to New York after I complete my EMT course. I was wondering if any of you you out there can fill me on how to get into EMT work in NYC. I haven't had much luck with research online. Do you apply directly to the FDNY or do you have to go through specific FDNY EMT training? How does their EMS system differ from that of Los Angeles (my current residence) Any help is greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 2, 2011)

Duplicate threads merged.


----------



## DrParasite (May 2, 2011)

bwg said:


> I am currently signed up for EMT classes. I might be moving to New York after I complete my EMT course. I was wondering if any of you you out there can fill me on how to get into EMT work in NYC. I haven't had much luck with research online. Do you apply directly to the FDNY or do you have to go through specific FDNY EMT training? How does their EMS system differ from that of Los Angeles (my current residence) Any help is greatly appreciated. Thank you.


For FDNY EMS employment, check out this link: http://tinyurl.com/6f4gc4y

Also keep in mind, if you want to do EMS in NYC, you don't have to work for FDNY; several hospitals also do EMS try this site for details http://tinyurl.com/3unffqa


----------



## bwg (May 3, 2011)

Thanks I'll check out the second link also. As for the first link, I already check it out previously and doesn't really answer all of my questions. Thanks for your help. Does anyone on here work in EMS for the FDNY?


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 3, 2011)

http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=18831&highlight=FDNY


----------



## bwg (May 3, 2011)

Perfect! Thank you for the link


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 3, 2011)

No problem, your welcome. Good luck.


----------



## DrParasite (May 3, 2011)

bwg said:


> I was wondering if any of you you out there can fill me on how to get into EMT work in NYC.


For FDNY EMS employment, check out this link: http://tinyurl.com/6f4gc4y


bwg said:


> I haven't had much luck with research online.


tons of stuff online, keep looking. maybe you should check out this site?  http://www.fdnyemswebsite.com/


bwg said:


> Do you apply directly to the FDNY or do you have to go through specific FDNY EMT training?


to be an FDNY EMT, you need to apply to work for FDNY (using that link I gave you).  they will make you jump through hoops, and if you get accepted, put you through their EMS academy.  it's 6-8 weeks if I remember correctly (probably longer, I'm not entirely sure, but I have been told it's worth it).  As I mentioned before, you don't need to work for FDNY EMS to do EMS in NYC.  many hospitals run 911 calls.  they run either dual EMT or Dual paramedic, but it's hard to get picked up by the hospital without a good hook.


bwg said:


> How does their EMS system differ from that of Los Angeles (my current residence) Any help is greatly appreciated. Thank you.


I've heard that LA has a horrible EMS system, where paramedic over saturation has been the primary downfall of EMS.  NYC EMS is the largest EMS system in the US.  they run 8 hours shifts, and in 8 hours you will do between 4 and 6 jobs.  being on an FDNY truck is not all that busy though, there are definitely busier units (more calls per individual truck). much of your day will be spent being caught in traffic.  the FD goes on every serious call, and turnover is sky high.

Some of my coworkers used to work for FDNY or NYC EMS (for one the hospitals).  it's a big system, and the FDNY EMS training is 2nd to none, but there are definitely better run (and better paying) systems out there.


----------



## zmedic (May 5, 2011)

Be aware of two things. 

1: New York uses the New York State EMT, which is not national registry. Last time I looked you could get resiprocity with certain state cards. 

2: Yes there are non-FDNY EMS services in the city. They tend to really want previous 911 experiences, like a years worth. Most of them only run a few ambulances at a time so it's hard for them to have a big training program and break in total rookies. 

Now I'm sure that someone is going to pop up and say "I got hired in New York with no experience etc etc. Fine. But be aware it will be an uphill battle at most places in the city if you are just getting out of a class.


----------



## bwg (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the info everyone. So just to clarify even if I get certified in Los Angeles and work on an ambulance for a period of time I will still have to go through NYC EMS academy/training before they hire me.


----------



## firecoins (May 7, 2011)

bwg said:


> Thanks for all the info everyone. So just to clarify even if I get certified in Los Angeles and work on an ambulance for a period of time I will still have to go through NYC EMS academy/training before they hire me.



yep. everyone does the academy.


----------

